# 96 Nissan 200SX Clutch/Transmission Issues



## joshuafoulk (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello all,

I've been driving my 200SX for about 5 months now and have loved it up to this point. A couple of weeks ago, I started noticing that my clutch would stick on occasion, but only when it was pushed to the floor board.

This morning, on my way to work, I was driving about 60 mph and heard a terrible racket from under the car. It sounded like a sqealing belt, but much louder and more violent. The noise stopped when I slowed down and the car sounded fine (when I had the clutch pushed in) for about another mile or so until I got to the office. Durring that time, if I would change gears and let the clutch out, it would go into gear and drive, but I still heard the same sound (only lighter). I had to stop at an intersection when I got to work and was able to pull forward in 1st for about 30 feet, at which point the car came to a fast halt and would not budge in any gear (to include reverse).

As it stands, the car will roll, but only if I have the clutch pushed all the way to the floor (even when I have the shifter in neutral). I also noticed that the clutch doesn't have the same force as it did before.

Could one (or more) of you give me some idea as to what the problem could be? I'm really hoping that the transmission is okay. I can deal with a burned out clutch or something to that effect, but I have a feeling this is going to be costly still the same.

Thank you all,

Joshua Foulk


----------



## ryancft (Jan 9, 2009)

Sound's to me like your clutch disc has a spring pop out and into the flywheel so it's slightly always engauged and pedal pressure has changed.That would cause the squeal you heard as whill the car is moving the spring is spinning around inbetween the pressure plate and the clutch disc. Also the sound will change the more you push the clutch as you release the pressure from the spring and clutch disc it will move arround and fall to a new home.Usual repair is to replace the clutch and (flywheel) in some cases. dont forget the throw out bearing as well.


----------



## joshuafoulk (Jan 13, 2009)

You are not the first person to mention that possibility ot me. Is there any chance of this causing damage to the transmission? I have already started the motions on getting a replacement transmission, clutch, and all... It would be awesome if I don't need the transmission afterall (a flywheel is so much more inexpensive).

Is there any way to find out without pulling the transmission out?

Thanks,

Joshua Foulk


----------



## ryancft (Jan 9, 2009)

step one befor you buy anything that you may not need is to remove the transmission. STEP 2 look at the clutch and i am sure you will find something wrong there nothing inside the transmission will cause pedal pressure to change. I would start witf that where are you located?


----------



## joshuafoulk (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm in missouri. The only thing that bothers me with this theory is that it appears as though the transmission is stuck in gear. If I put the tranny in "neutral" and let out on the clutch, the car pulls down but doesn't move.

Would a torn up clutch do this?

Thanks,

Joshua


----------



## ryancft (Jan 9, 2009)

yes because the clutch would not be able to release from the flywheel so it could get stuck in gear or not come out of gear.


----------



## jharris280zx (Mar 9, 2012)

i too have a 1996 nissan 200sx with the 1.6L engine and it has a cable clutch, i was wondering if i could change to a hydraulic clutch and what it would take to do that? (if possible) please and thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

jharris280zx said:


> i too have a 1996 Nissan 200sx with the 1.6L engine and it has a cable clutch, i was wondering if i could change to a hydraulic clutch and what it would take to do that? (if possible) please and thanks.


The clutch release fork action and setup are completely different between the Nissan transmissions with the cable setup and those with the hydraulic setup. IMO, it's not do-able...at the very least it's not a direct swap and not worth the amount of re-engineering to do so. You would have to find a trans that would bolt in with a hydraulic slave cylinder on it and swap over all of the hydraulic lines, clutch master, hoses, etc. It's not that much of an advantage to go through all of that!


----------

